# Nazan Eckes: Baby da!



## Claudia (6 Okt. 2014)

*TV-Moderatorin Nazan Eckes: Baby da!*

*Nazan Eckes (38) ist Mama!*
*Am Freitag, den 3. Oktober 2014, erblickte ihr Sohn Lounis Khol in Köln das Licht der Welt. Die Geburt des Kleinen kam etwas früher als erwartet, verlief aber ohne Komplikationen. Mutter und Kind sind wohlauf. *

*„Wir sind bis über beide Ohren verliebt in unseren kleinen Sohn. Er macht uns zu den glücklichsten Menschen der Welt“, teilten die 38-Jährige und ihr Ehemann Julian Khol mit. *
Der Name „Lounis“ ist alt-arabischer Herkunft und bedeutet „Begleiter der Freundschaft“.
_Herzlichen Glückwunsch den frisch gebackenen Eltern!_


Quelle: Bild.de


----------



## congo64 (6 Okt. 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch der kleinen Familie.
Das ging dann doch schneller als gedacht.


----------



## tom009 (6 Okt. 2014)

herzlichen glückwunsch auch vom mir.


----------



## kueber1 (13 Jan. 2015)

herlichen Glückwunsch und hoffentlich kommt Sie bald zurück ins TV


----------

